# USC Cinematic Arts - Division of Cinema & Media Studies (MA)



## FilmSchool.org

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school USC Cinematic Arts - Division of Cinema & Media Studies (MA). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Division of Cinema & Media Studies (MA) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Division of Cinema & Media Studies (MA) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

